# Army NCO destroys IEDs in Afghanistan



## longknife (Nov 12, 2012)

by Army Staff Sgt. Nicolas Morales
11/11/2012 06:24 PM

PAKTIKA PROVINCE, Afghanistan (Oct. 30, 2012)  Deployed Army Sgt. Bradley Toman looks back at the last 12 years of his military career with fond memories and as an encouraging way ahead for his family and soldiers.

Toman, a native of Davison, Mich., enlisted in the Army in 1998 as a carpenter and mason. He recalled that he was in Washington, D.C., during the 9/11 terrorist attacks.

He recalls the event as if it were yesterday.

Read more @ Army NCO destroys IEDs in Afghanistan | Conservative News, Views & Books


----------



## waltky (Jan 22, 2013)

Oops! 	IED Goes Off In Al Qaeda Hideout, 15 Dead...

*Al-Qaeda explosion kills 15 suspected Yemeni terrorists*
_January 21, 2013 - A large-scale explosion in Yemen's Bayda province is believed to have killed at least 15 suspected al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) members on Sunday, according to a former U.S. law enforcement commander now serving as an official in Israel._


> The official says an IED (improvised explosive device) detonated in a dwelling owned by a suspected al-Qaeda cell leader, Ahmed Deif-Allah Al-Zahab. The deadly explosion is believed to have been an accident that occurred as the terrorists were preparing the device for an attack.
> 
> When Yemeni civilians attempted to help the occupants of the devastated building, they were barred from approaching the scene of the incident by armed gunman linked to AQAP, the official said.  AQAP continues to be a threat in Yemen and the terrorist group has launched deadly attacks against the military since was pushed out of cities and towns it controlled in late 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 15, 2015)

Jihadi land mines a deadly problem for Afghanis...

*IEDs: A Daily Nightmare for Afghans*
_ September 15, 2015 - Mohammad Nasir Atmar was at home one day in August when he heard a huge explosion and saw plumes of black smoke outside his window in the Macroryan area of Kabul city. It was a moment of terror._


> "I went down to see if any help was needed at the scene," he said, "as there were a lot of civilian casualties.”  The attack happened in a residential area built by the Soviets, killing 12 people and injuring 66 others.  It was carried out by a vehicle-borne improvised explosive device, a type of IED that is used by insurgents to target the Afghan National Security Forces and their NATO counterparts but often affects innocent civilians.  Ordinary Afghans are bearing most of the brunt of the current conflict, which is in its 15th year.
> 
> Nicholas Haysom, the U.N. secretary-general’s special representative and head of the U.N.'s assistance mission in Afghanistan, said in a report in August that Afghans had suffered a lot and that it was time for the violence to end.  “Afghan civilians have suffered far too long from this destructive conflict," he said. "The devastating consequences of this violence against civilians as documented in this report should serve to strengthen the broad conviction that peace is urgently needed.”
> 
> ...


----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2015)

There are landmines and ieds all over the Middle East that are killing humans and livestock at an alarming level.

Princess Diana was a huge patron of trying to find and disarm them.


----------

